# 3D-Modellierwerkzeug



## mitch (5. Aug. 2008)

hallo leute,

da ich mir schon die ganze zeit gedanken über meine erweiterung mache :smoki und und nicht so viel papier "verschmieren" wollte suchte ich nach einem günstigen 3d - programm.  

und ich fand es:Google SketchUp 6  


- kostet nix (05.08.2008)
- ist relativ einfach zu bedienen
-  
- spart papier ​
und sowas kommt dann dabei raus:


----------



## Dodi (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 3D-Modellierwerkzeug*

 Mitch!

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis auf das Programm - wird sicher den einen oder anderen interessieren. 

Ich hab's mal in die Foto-/Videoabteilung verschoben - mit Technik am Teich hat es ja nicht wirklich was zu tun.


----------



## goldfisch (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 3D-Modellierwerkzeug*

Hallo,
falls Du eine e-mailadresse an einer Billdungseinrichtung hast, gibts unter students.autodeslk.com jeweils eine uneigeschränkte 1 Jahreslizenz von Alias Studio. (und vieles mehr)
Gewöhnungsbedürftig ist Blender.
mfg Jürgen


----------

